

Steve Jobs At Home In 1982 - raju
http://digitaljournalist.org/issue0712/y_walker08.html

======
iloveyouocean
I'm so glad to have seen this picture. This picture, more than any of Steve's
great speeches, accomplishments, or products, makes me feel that we are in
some way kindred spirits. I have spent countless nights enjoying a very
similar living situation while starting tech businesses over the past decade.
With absolutely no arrogance or pretense, I will say that although I am
saddened to see Steve pass, I am heartened to know that the visionary spirit
and drive lives on in me and in many others.

------
enduser
Be sure to notice the enormous speakers hiding in the background.

~~~
jcampbell1
Those are electrostatic speakers. They are only about 2 inches thick. I think
they are acoustat model 3. Probably cost $1000 in 1985. The man clearly liked
his music... and not cats, as those speakers were known for electrocuting
cats.

~~~
antimora
Thanks for pointing out. I found an image for those speakers (Acoustat Model 3
Medallion).

Image: <http://usr.audioasylum.com/images/y2011/02/45177/TT_032.jpg>

------
dcurtis
I have been looking for a higher resolution version of this photo forever.
Anyone have one?

~~~
morrow
Didn't see any larger ones online, but it looks to be from this book of
portraits: [http://www.amazon.com/Bigger-Picture-Thirty-Years-
Portraits/...](http://www.amazon.com/Bigger-Picture-Thirty-Years-
Portraits/dp/B004JU1S8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1317901222&sr=8-1)

------
Steko
Not mentioned in other comments but I think I recall the lamp was from
Tiffany.

------
srean
Quite surprised by this unexpected commonality.

I am by no means minimalist, or spartan, in fact unimpeded space does not come
cheap. I value empty space a lot, and believe that if something takes up space
it should enrich me.

A thin mattress on the floor works just fine, and actually feels kinder to my
back than a bed. I like my speakers on the floor or raised a couple of inches
above it. That way I can sleep between them, that is usually when they sound
the best.

~~~
dorian-graph
People often enter my room and say "Man, it's really well organised and simple
in here" and I immediately "Yeah, but I wish I could get rid of even more
stuff.."

I love this photo.

I spent a while living in a near empty apartment in the Philippines with a
mattress on the floor and a small stand next to it, a basic cupboard with
clothes, a study desk and a few things in a suitcase. The apartment was near
the beach and every night had a cool, sea-breeze roll in... I miss it.

------
pork
Possibly the last hippy that took his LSD experiences and actually changed the
world.

~~~
lurch00
PCR machine?

------
netnichols
He must have hated that cord between the lamp and the wall. On the other hand
it does somehow emphasize the emptiness of the room.

------
artursapek
The design of his apartment in this is very much like the design of everything
Apple ships. What a cohesive life this man led.

------
pheaduch
Possibly contrived but sums everything nicely.

------
Dejital
Reminds me very much of the scene from film _Stop Making Sense_ of David Byrne
singing and dancing with a lamp:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqg_ZGcuybs>

------
jpitz
This was returning an empty document for me, but
[http://digitaljournalist.org.nyud.net/issue0712/y_walker08.h...](http://digitaljournalist.org.nyud.net/issue0712/y_walker08.html)
works.

------
dotpot
very good photo ! Is there any way to get this in better quality ?

~~~
juretriglav
I found one today among Diana Walker's favorite photos.

Here's the link:
[http://timethemoment.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/11101713001...](http://timethemoment.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/111017130018-bw1.jpg?w=1178)

